# snarling and jumping up sitting on sofa ?



## simplybob (Apr 28, 2008)

hi alll my roxy is now 21 weeks 

love her to bits, but she has a terrible habbit of jumping on you when your sitting down on sofa , and then snarling showing teeth/ gums when you say down or push her away,
it drives the mrs mad and two kids are not to keen on her snarling, but not aggresively more of a play thing !
but want to try to stop it now !!!!

could it be atttension seeking ?

please all advice welcomed
many thx
bob


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like you may have a dominance issue, she owns the couch.


----------



## simplybob (Apr 28, 2008)

dannyra said:


> Sounds like you may have a dominance issue, she owns the couch.


 
she never goes on the couch , she is not allowed seems like she wants attension,

is it a puppy play thing ?
will she grow out of it ?


thx
bob


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

simplybob said:


> she never goes on the couch , she is not allowed seems like she wants attension,
> 
> is it a puppy play thing ?
> will she grow out of it ?


I see, she's on the floor doing this, I miss-understood. Sounds like an attention thing to me, but others would probably know better as the goldens I've owned have been out of the puppy stage when I got them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You could try saying nothing and standing up every time she jumps on the couch. When she gets down and settles, sit down again. If she jumps up again, stand right back up again.


----------



## simplybob (Apr 28, 2008)

ok will try that

but she tries to play bite kids hands 

when the kids push her down 

never aggresive just want to stop her doing it now, not sure if it a puppy thing, 

many thx
bob


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

simplybob said:


> ok will try that
> 
> but she tries to play bite kids hands
> 
> ...


Puppies do that. They can try turning around and standing like a tree while ignoring her. I don't know if either thing will work, but it can't hurt to try.


----------



## simplybob (Apr 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> You could try saying nothing and standing up every time she jumps on the couch. When she gets down and settles, sit down again. If she jumps up again, stand right back up again.


only two paws go on the couch or my or mrs kids lap
she never goes go the couch we dont allow it ever

seems like she seeking attension
most of the time she is a dream and is a very kind gentle loving dog

thx



bob


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

simplybob said:


> when the kids push her down


That's playing in the dog world. Humans use hands to "push". Dogs use their mouths. Manage the situation to set the pup up for success... i.e, she's tethered with a soft bed and great bone to keep her busy when the human family wants to relax. If she's tethered, she can't get to you in the first place, so she can't practice mouthing.

In general, the more we push, the more they jump and mouth. Management and prevention, plus ignoring when they jump and mouth.


----------



## Murray's Mom (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Bob,

I have an 18 month golden male (Murray). He is brand new to us in May. In May when we first got him he would do a ton of mouthing. More relevant to your situation, however, he would snarl and snap whenever we told him "No". Awful, huh?

Our dog is significantly older than yours, but I will describe what we did and you can use the information if it helps. First, we are huge fans of bitter spray. Just holding a bottle and pretending to spray it works for us -- we bought a mini-bottle and filled it with a diluted solution of bitter spray and water. You can use just water, but our Murray LIKES spray bottles with water -- didn't work. When she jumps on the couch, have each child/your wife hold the spray and say "No, OFF" firmly. You may need to just spray her once so she knows what it is and to be afraid of it. 

Second, we have a trainer who has a great balance of positive/correction training... Murray listens to us much better and trusts us as a result of the training, when she is old enough I strongly suggest that.

Finally, when Murray reverts to his old ways and does show his teeth, I stick my entire hand in his mouth and say "No Bite". He won't hurt me purposely so this seems to give him the message, "I guess showing my teeth gets me no where."

These are the things that worked for us. People may be critical of our methods but we live with Murray and we had to do what made him tolerable to live with.

Good luck, Lisa


----------



## simplybob (Apr 28, 2008)

big thx
will try spray with bad taste got some in cupboard
just printing out so family can read



will let you know how it works
thx
bob


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you use bitterapple be sure it's Grannick's (sp) if you can get it where you are located. Tucker loved the "other" brand. When I went into the store to buy the Grannick's the worker said, "Oh yeah, lots of dogs love the other stuff!"


----------



## Murray's Mom (Aug 7, 2008)

Bob I was wondering how it is going with Roxy..


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

simplybob said:


> she never goes on the couch , she is not allowed seems like she wants attension,
> 
> is it a puppy play thing ?
> will she grow out of it ?
> ...


 
In a sharp, growling sounding voice, say "NO! OFF! and toss her off. If she comes back for more, simply put her in her crate. At 21 weeks if this is allowed to continue (and she won't simply grow out of it) you will have a real problem on your hands. Have you done a Puppy obedience class with her? Or do you plan to do any formal training? If not, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadie did this for a few months but I realized it was solely to get attention. The more you push off the couch, they think they can turn it into a game by continuing to do what they're doing. As for snapping at me, Sadie knows better, this isn't something playful or not, you shouldn't allow, do as the previous poster said, place your hand in her mouth when she snaps, and scream OUCH!!! She doesn't want to hurt you or atleast she shouldn't and she soon begins to learn that snapping and biting your hand causes you pain. Sadie learned really fast.


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

*snarling jumping up sitting on sofa*

Our dog is just four months old and we now put him in his crate the minute he starts biting when he jumps on the couch. We don't have to keep him in it for long. When he comes out, I say Lie Down and he settles down.


----------

